# IMSS Costs 2018



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Renewed our IMSS policies yesterday. Here is this year's schedule...

Rango de edad	Cuota Anual
0-19	$ 3,250
20-29	$ 3,850
30-39	$ 4,100
40-49	$ 5,700
50-59	$ 6,000
60-69	$ 8,700
70-79	$ 9,050
80 y más	$ 9,100

I know it is a lot less than we would be paying in the US but it really has been going up.

In 2016 we paid 12,300
In 2017 we paid 14,600
In 2018 we paid 17,400

And we were in the same age band throughout.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Might be called inflation but I would not bi*ch over less than $1000.00 USD for two persons a year...

* I am not saying you are bi*ching, just that I would not........LOL


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

chicois8 said:


> Might be called inflation but I would not bi*ch over less than $1000.00 USD for two persons a year...
> 
> * I am not saying you are bi*ching, just that I would not........LOL


Yes - and the meds I get from IMSS would probably run 200-300 USD (per year) at a Mexican farmacia. And there are no deductibles. The two things they are really trying to address aggressively are high blood pressure and diabetes. I have an office visit every month to monitor my BP. Last year I had a surgery which needed an over night stay. That was an experience. Knock on wood my wife is very healthy.

Our normal IMSS clinica has been closed since the earthquake, as is the case with a few others in the area. I do not know who pays for the reconstruction of those buildings...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lat19n said:


> Renewed our IMSS policies yesterday. Here is this year's schedule...
> 
> Rango de edad Cuota Anual
> 0-19 $ 3,250
> ...


Is that for a couple. My costs for a single person have been:

Year • Cost • Percent increase
2011 • $3472.10 
2012 • $3604.50 • 3.81%
2013 • $3733.00 • 3.56%
2014 • $4400.00 • 17.87%
2015 • $5500.00 • 25.00% (Changed to 70+ category)
2016 • $6450.00 • 17.27%
2017 • $7650.00 • 18.60%


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes those charges I mentioned were for the 2 of us.

Last year we were a little taken by surprise by the paperwork they wanted when we renewed eg. translated birth certificates etc, even though we have been in the program since 2013. So - this year we stopped in the admin office in January and asked what they were going to ask of us this year. At that time they gave us a rate sheet that would have cost us 7300 pesos each and there was mention of a discount if you paid in January or February. But yesterday the woman said we are not allowed to renew before March 1st. So once again we were surprised when the rate was 8700 each. No big deal - but the closest bank to IMSS for us is Banamex and I keep very little money in that checking account, so the day before I moved some money there to pay for IMSS. In the end I had just barely enough money in the account to do that.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lat19n said:


> Yes those charges I mentioned were for the 2 of us.
> 
> Last year we were a little taken by surprise by the paperwork they wanted when we renewed eg. translated birth certificates etc, even though we have been in the program since 2013. So - this year we stopped in the admin office in January and asked what they were going to ask of us this year. At that time they gave us a rate sheet that would have cost us 7300 pesos each and there was mention of a discount if you paid in January or February. But yesterday the woman said we are not allowed to renew before March 1st. So once again we were surprised when the rate was 8700 each. No big deal - but the closest bank to IMSS for us is Banamex and I keep very little money in that checking account, so the day before I moved some money there to pay for IMSS. In the end I had just barely enough money in the account to do that.


I am surprised that someone told you you could renew in January or February but not surprised that it wasn't real. I am only allowed to renew within the month that it expires every year. One year I was going to be away that month. I tried to renew a few days before the month started and they wouldn't let me. I had to get a power of attorney for a friend and he spent half a day at IMSS renewing for me.


----------

